# Poor Pics Of My Collection



## MXDan (Feb 20, 2006)

My camera is bad, my lighting is terrible, and I have absolutely zero experience taking photos, so this is what you get:

















Hope you can figure out what is what, the Mags are all in some state of modding. I have very big versions of these files available also, if anyone is really interested...


----------



## igabo (Feb 20, 2006)

Poor pics, maybe. Great collection, no doubt. Especially the M6

What exactly is the headlamp?


----------



## CLHC (Feb 21, 2006)

Better than me since I don't have any digital camera to take any pics with. Nice shots though!


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 21, 2006)

even with the "poor pics" I STILL WANT!!!!!

very nice collection.. you.....you....you.....

*TEASE*
** 
**​:rock: 

Doug​


----------



## MXDan (Feb 21, 2006)

igabo said:


> What exactly is the headlamp?



The headlamp is the Pelican HeadsUp Lite #2640. It has a xenon in the center and three leds above that, all in the same housing. It runs on 4AAs mounted in the back. It is my first headlamp, good light, but pretty heavy for extended use.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## MXDan (Mar 4, 2006)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> Second photo -is it a reflactor or a Turbohead on the left side,in front of MM




That is the 'BBH' for the VIP sitting next to it.


----------

